# New Mason-Tech Strut upgrade



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

I installed my new Mason-Tech Struts, I will say Scott and the crew have out done themselves the new struts go lower and Higher and rides super nice. I am awaiting pics because this is worthless with out pics.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: New Mason-Tech Strut upgrade (Squillo)*

So Squillo Came by yesterday and we got his new MAson-Tech struts in... 
They are gorgeous.. Nice and short as well.. 
And here we go with pictures. 
*
I took some detailed pictures of the struts and measured for people to just get a general idea. 








Measures a little under 18".








next to the old style Mason-Techs








HAd them in the car... IT was a breeze putting them in. 








Put the wheels on, you can see the clearance b/w strut and the back fo the wheel, there is plenty. These are 19x8s, et30. 
















This is what happened when a mini-truck shop did the notch, they went a little over board...

















Here is what the car started @ w/ the old MasonTech's all the way down, over 21 1/2" on 19s. 
























and this is what we ended at... 21 1/8"
























Expect new look for H2Oi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








*


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: New Mason-Tech Strut upgrade (Santi)*

As usual Santi, great job documenting everything and sharing all the measurements, etc.
Squillo, the car looks insane. Absolutely love it. Can't wait to see it again at h2o http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks for posting those for me sir
Thanks Retro, I will have some new items for H2O


_Modified by Squillo at 11:54 AM 8-25-2009_


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Squillo)*

geeze this thing only gets better
keep it clean and simple http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

looks awesome!
damnit i really want one now!
santi, are these readily available or on back order?
i ask because i may be able to save up money by sep1 and wondering if i can have them before h20?


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_looks awesome!
damnit i really want one now!
santi, are these readily available or on back order?
i ask because i may be able to save up money by sep1 and wondering if i can have them before h20?

My buddy Jason with the A3, ordered em on a Wednesday and had them the following Tuesday I believe.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Scott has a quick turn around 3-5 day I believe.
Thanks for the compliments


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

hate.
I wanna see subframe pics


_Modified by passat_98 at 9:29 AM 8-25-2009_


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_hate.


Couldnt agree more


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_hate.
I wanna see subframe pics

_Modified by passat_98 at 9:29 AM 8-25-2009_

I am going to take my Lunch break right now I will post some up when I get back.
Just cause you know I love you Matt


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (Squillo)*

Thanks for posting the pics, Santi! Car looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Squillo)*

GRRR. looks like I have some work to do this weekend. I'll also bust out the tape measure and camera to put to rest some of the bagyard vs. mason-tech talk


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

lol
dont forget drew, he is still bag over coils!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_As usual Santi, great job documenting everything and sharing all the measurements, etc.


thanx Andrew!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif always trying to provide the useful info!! 

_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_
santi, are these readily available or on back order?
i ask because i may be able to save up money by sep1 and wondering if i can have them before h20?

Turn around is usually a week or less, thats assembling the strut, packaging and shipping. 

_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_hate.
I wanna see subframe pics









i was waiting for that... 
Splash guard up front is crushed down, and it lays the splash guards under the rocker panels as well 









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Thanks for posting the pics, Santi! Car looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no problem. btw i sent you a PM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_GRRR. looks like I have some work to do this weekend. I'll also bust out the tape measure and camera to put to rest some of the bagyard vs. mason-tech talk










do werk son.. we got couple more things before h2o


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

That car makes my panties drop & I am a dude????????? WHAT?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*

looks good dave


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (psi glx)*

I hate you David.
I hate the car too!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

Thats insane. Nice work Santiago! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Mmmmm.... Looowness....


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: New Mason-Tech Strut upgrade (Squillo)*

are there any pictures of the struts airred all the way up?


----------



## mattbone (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice, I was just wondering if there was any word on the mason techs yet. I am highly considering ordering a set of these very soon.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (mattbone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Thats insane. Nice work *Santiago!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha, thank you. 

_Quote, originally posted by *iamraymond* »_are there any pictures of the struts airred all the way up?

No, we didnt take any of it up. 

_Quote, originally posted by *mattbone* »_Nice, I was just wondering if there was any word on the mason techs yet. I am highly considering ordering a set of these very soon. 

What do you mean? for what car?


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (mattbone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattbone* »_Nice, I was just wondering if there was any word on the mason techs yet. I am highly considering ordering a set of these very soon. 

What type of update are you looking for?


----------



## mattbone (Aug 11, 2009)

I was just looking at the masontech thread on the mkv forum and everyone seemed unsure about them. It is nice to see someone with the new ones on their car to give some input. I am getting a mkv jetta in the near future that I will possibly be putting these on.
ahhhh lol, I see why you were asking me what kind of update I was looking for... My post was a little unclear. I was just thinking about the mason techs when I saw the forum and got what I needed from it.










_Modified by mattbone at 1:17 PM 8-25-2009_


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (mattbone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattbone* »_I was just looking at the masontech thread on the mkv forum and everyone seemed unsure about them. It is nice to see someone with the new ones on their car to give some input. I am getting a mkv jetta in the near future that I will possibly be putting these on.

this one?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4535390
there really havent been a lot of mk5 jetta/gti on the new mt struts yet
judging from the difference it made in Squillo's car, looks like it should be enough to lay mk5 frame on 18's... just like bagyard
i dont think any mk5 has layed frame on 19's yet



_Modified by f_399 at 3:24 PM 8-25-2009_


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

I have had 3 sets of air struts from Mason Tech ( I have PURCHASED all of my upgrades) as well as owned other brands on my other cars and this is hands down the best riding strut I have used, I have ridden in a ton of car with air and for price and quality they are the best hands down


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Squillo)*

subframe pics!


----------



## mattbone (Aug 11, 2009)

awesome, thanks for the info! Hmmm... no MKV ever to lay out on 19's you say. I wish I wouldn't have known that. I wanted to do 17's or 18's, but now that just sounds like a challenge to me, sadly. lol


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: New Mason-Tech Strut upgrade (Squillo)*

Lookin good, man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_I have had 3 sets of air struts from Mason Tech ( I have PURCHASED all of my upgrades) as well as owned other brands on my other cars and this is hands down the best riding strut I have used, I have ridden in a ton of car with air and for price and quality they are the best hands down

Agreed








Jasons car rode nice on the bags over Konis but it definitely didnt get that bitch on the floor. These struts took care of that and also ride nice.


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
My buddy Jason with the A3, ordered em on a Wednesday and had them the following Tuesday I believe. 

I actually got the struts ordered on a Friday....and they came in the following Tuesday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am all for the MasonTech movement! Car looks good btw


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: New Mason-Tech Strut upgrade (Squillo)*

Damn. Looks awesome Squillo. Cant wait to see the new look at h20i.


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: New Mason-Tech Strut upgrade (Retromini)*

holy sh!t those are nice


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the compliments


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Squillo)*

Daaaayummmm Squillo, shîts looking tight!
looking forward to seeing you/the car again at h2o http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: New Mason-Tech Strut upgrade (Santi)*

This thing looks SICK! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

omg....i think i just need to stay out of this forum and keep my money in my pockets








gorgeous car OP!


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (YLW_DUB)*

Nice. Looking forward to seeing it at H20.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (YLW_DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YLW_DUB* »_omg....i think i just need to stay out of this forum and keep my money in my pockets








gorgeous car OP!

Its a lot easier said than done, the SLAMMED itch is a tough one to pass up.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_
Its a lot easier said than done, the SLAMMED itch is a tough one to pass up.








 oh dont worry i know all about the itch, im rather slammed on coils currently (on my 20th AE). but i am just waiting on some more funds once i get my a3 back from the shop. in due time


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Squillo)*

Looks great man. Can't wait to see it again at H20.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks guys, I can wait for H2O its gonna be a good time


----------



## PuToA4 (Sep 23, 2008)

oh soooo low and sexy!
i knew mason-tech was the right choice! thank u for justifying it!


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (PuToA4)*

excited!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_
i dont think any mk5 has layed frame on 19's yet


incorrect. Tuddy was laying frame on his 19" p-slots with bagyards.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

Squillo, you ever come down to Miami area? I'd love to go for a ride and see how these things are.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_Squillo, you ever come down to Miami area? I'd love to go for a ride and see how these things are. 

I'll PM you I have been thinking about taking a fishing trip in that area after H20


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_
I'll PM you I have been thinking about taking a fishing trip in that area after H20









My best friend goes fishing down here every chance he can, looking forward to it!


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (themachasy)*

looks sick i just ordered my set they should be here thursday and do u have any pics of it all the way up ?


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

I have really been slacking, I did not take my car to the beach like I wanted to and take some pics. So I do not have a pic of it air up


----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: (Squillo)*

Right now i have Bilstein pss10 coil's can i convert these into airride??? And if not Anybody wanna buy these so i can purchase an air ride kit







im serious? Do you have to piece together the kit when you do an air over strut setup or do they sell complete kits??Squillo your car look's hot cant wait to see what you do next http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (scrubinadub)*

I'm more interested in how is trunk is looking...
photgraphias por favor?


----------



## gilotin661 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Squillo)*

sweet ride!!!!!!!!!!!
only if you were closer







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (Squillo)*

Nice!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (.:3513)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:3513* »_Nice!

x2!


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Fantana,
PM me your address, I can send them to you.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Squillo)*

Sent sir


----------

